# Do leather shoes ALWAYS stretch?



## Hennessy (Oct 9, 2006)

I just bought a handsome pair of Mezlan cap toe shoes but am a little concerned that they may end up fitting poorly. They feel perfectly fine now, but the two pieces of leather that make up the blucher-style lace-up are literally touching each other from top to bottom when I tie my shoes comfortably. If the shoe stretches significantly with wear I am concerned that it will be too large...any advice? Could a good cobbler do something to fix the problem (if it actually does become a problem)?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

No, they do not _always_ stretch. And if they fit properly,they certainly should not expand _significantly_. But shoes will generally will begin to mold to one's foot over time. How much and where they give depends on a number of factors, including the leather, how the shoe is constructed, the number and placements of seams and/or broguing, and how much pressure the leather encounters while the shoe is being worn. Should the shoes become a bit loose across the instep, in may be possible for a cobbler to add a small pad under the tongue to restore the balance.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

The only leathers I know of that doen't stretch at all are elephant and kangaroo. Calf will always give at least a _little_. However, if your shoes aren't actually snug, there won't be a lot of pressure on the leather, so they should stretch only a very minimal amount. medwards's suggestion of a tongue pad is a good one.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i remember long ago when i purchased my first pair of expensive shoes at $195, a pair of captoe mezlans in basket weave brown.

they were not comfortable at all, but i sure got alot of complements on them.
back then before i knew anything about colors and matching them, i always thought peculiarly that grey or dark grey matches beautifully with a brown shoe. 
so at a wedding i wore my grey suit and the mezlans and most of my friends and acquaintances were so surprised and amazed how bold and well i pulled off the attire and thought i looked good better compared to the dark suit black shoe comboed other korean fellas.


----------



## Hennessy (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the responses - I am glad that I don't have to return the pair. What's that saying about Ebay? It's where you can buy ill-fitting apparel for much cheaper prices than the ill-fitting apparel you can buy locally?


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Mezlans seem to be a rather good starter shoe... they were my first pair of true leather shoes as well.


----------



## bigbris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mezlan was my first too. Too bad they cut & bruised my foot up something aweful. Now when I search for shoes it's -mezlan.​


----------

